
Lasers Made of 'Spacetime Wave Packets' Are Breaking the Normal Rules of Light - Apofis
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/4ay5w3/lasers-made-of-spacetime-wave-packets-are-breaking-the-normal-rules-of-light
======
Apofis
This can only mean one thing: Sharks with Laser Beams on their heads.

